# Compra-venta > Compro >  Compro gimnick de mesa flotante

## ALBERTAKIS

Hola, pues eso. Se me ha estropeado el gimnick de mi mesa flotante y estaria interesado en comprar uno si alguien lo tiene. Gracias. Saludos,

----------


## Lukan

sólo el gimmcik? o una mesa flotante completa?  Saludos!

----------


## ALBERTAKIS

Hola Lukan. No, lo único que me hace falta es el gimnick. La mesa la tengo, pero el gimnick lo tengo bastante estropeado. Gracias

----------


## chicoche45

de que fabricante es ?
y otra cosa ¿como se te a estropeado el gimmick?
es algo dificil

----------


## ALBERTAKIS

Hola. No se me ha estropeado, se me ha perdido... He intentado fabricarme uno a mano, pero se nota mucho, por eso necesito un gimnick nuevo. Gracias.

----------


## chicoche45

la mesa la as fabricado tu ?

----------


## ALBERTAKIS

No, no la he fabricado yo, la compre de segunda mano

----------


## chicoche45

y sabes de que fabricante es ? o es artesanal 
te lo pregunto por saber como es el gimmick por si te puedo ayudar a  fabricartelo ya que yo me hago mis propios aparatos entre ellos la mesa

----------


## ALBERTAKIS

Hola, te mando mp

----------


## ALBERTAKIS

Chicoche45 tienes un mp. Gracias.

----------


## ALBERTAKIS

Chicoche 45 te he enviado "eso" por mp. Gracias.

----------

